
Sean Parker and Tim Scott, Partners Behind the Investing in Opportunity Act - rmason
https://www.politico.com/interactives/2018/politico50/sean-parker-tim-scott/
======
rmason
Here's a fact sheet on the act:

[https://medium.com/the-investing-in-opportunity-act/the-
inve...](https://medium.com/the-investing-in-opportunity-act/the-investing-in-
opportunity-act-factsheet-c068deba2b2e)

Surprised this isn't getting more attention in the tech press.

